# Freeze Dried Raw vs Acana -- OPINIONS NEEDED.



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Although my Sunny is on a premade frozen raw (yes I thaw) he also gets kibble for variety. Up until recently, that was Acana kibble since it was closest to what he was on with his breeder, and he tolerated and liked it!!! (most important thing really).

I guess if I was giving my opinion, I would either start out on a puppy 5 Star kibble, and you can't go wrong with Acana or Orijen -- or go to raw. I don't think raw would be "too much" for his system based on size. I would save the dehydrated raw for travel or other occasions - it is much more expensive and although Sunny has also been on the dehydrated, I prefer the frozen raw. Just my suggestion here -- but curious why you won't do a premade frozen. Many here make their own raw, but unless you are comfortable with it, it'd stick with a high quality puppy kibble over freeze dried.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Both are a great choice - whichever way you choose to go unless your pup has an allergy you'll be fine.

Bella is 4 pounds and we've tried Origen kibble, pre-made frozen raw, and now use dehydrated raw. She does best when I do not change her food as she has a very sensitive tummy and as I travel frequently the dehydrated raw is our best option.

We went to a pet nutritionist that ranked food this way - fresh raw, dehydrated raw, kibble but this is just in general so you'll have to figure out what works best for you puppy


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

dogfoodadvisor rates Nature's Variety frozen raw higher than their freeze dried. If I was going to do freeze dried I would do stella & chewys probably. I vote for raw. It typically has less fillers than kibble- even 5 star kibbles sometimes have potatoes. Usually raw does not.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Jamie Hein said:


> dogfoodadvisor rates Nature's Variety frozen raw higher than their freeze dried. If I was going to do freeze dried I would do stella & chewys probably. I vote for raw. It typically has less fillers than kibble- even 5 star kibbles sometimes have potatoes. Usually raw does not.


We currently feed Stella & Chewys and have heard good things about Honest Kitchen.


----------

